# apis mellifera scutellata



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't know of anyone who has tried it, but I've seen small cell bees build as small as 4.4mm so I would assume some regressed bees would probably draw it. However MOST of their natural comb is not that small. I think I'd stick with 4.9mm or natural comb.


----------

